# Aaron and His Multiple Forms



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

So many of you lovely artists have made great art for me, and I appreciate all of them. But I kinda have a problem: there 're so many different styles!

So...
It started out as my pfp that was made by zenmaldita:

​
I really liked this version, and I thought this would be how Aaron looked like. Other people have drawn this form of Aaron, but in different style (left to right: @LegendaryWhisper , @Norros_  , @Toothyfur :
  ​The first work of art that I got that looked different from my Aaron was from @kranch , who (from what I've seen from his art) specializes in drawing cartoony things, made this cute version of Aaron:
​@Fronk-the-donkicorn had also drawn Aaron with gray fur! I had asked why, and he told me this. 





> Aye, I wasnt sure his colors so the picture is actually all greys on purpose c: (kinda like my example picture)



So, it looks like this:




(couldn't upload it from computer, so had to get the bigger one from my FA)​
No offense to all the other artists, but I like this one the most. I still don't know *what *about it makes me like it so much, but I just do!

Lastly, there's the feral version of Aaron. These two were made by @Belladonna_Mandrake and @happysparrow :
 ​
If you have any opinions about Aaron's multiple forms, feel free to comment about them. Have a great remainder of your day!


----------



## Toothyfur (May 9, 2018)

I have to agree. The gray fur just makes him look soft and ghostly, which adds to his sneaky demeanor an assassin would have ^^ And there is no offense taken! I'm still happy to have had the opportunity to draw Aaron out!


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Toothyfur said:


> The gray fur just makes him look soft and ghostly, which adds to his sneaky demeanor an assassin would have ^^


I’ve thought about it more and concluded that it’s the contrast that attracts me to it the most. Golden and white blend a lot easier than gray and white, which gives off an appealing contrast!


Toothyfur said:


> And there is no offense taken! I'm still happy to have had the opportunity to draw Aaron out!


That’s great to hear. It’s just hard for me to say one person is better than the other and not think about the other’s feelings.


----------



## Mayflower (May 10, 2018)

My favorite is the one of Aaron jumping the fence. I think that the color of his fur looks great in contrast to his grey and black outfit.

I think this is a very nice idea for a thread. Artists will protray the same character in different ways, and it's interesting to read your thoughts on them


----------



## Folhester (May 10, 2018)

I've always pictured your OC as white...
I don't have much imagination I guess 
Well with the colored references at disposal I'd say the gray version is indeed more harmonious.
Though if you can't decide between color schemes just say he has a summer and a winter coats. Problem solved


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Folhester said:


> I've always pictured your OC as white...
> I don't have much imagination I guess
> Well with the colored references at disposal I'd say the gray version is indeed more harmonious.
> Though if you can't decide between color schemes just say he has a summer and a winter coats. Problem solved


That would be a good idea... if Aaron wasn't a Shiba Inu.


----------



## Folhester (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That would be a good idea... if Aaron wasn't a Shiba Inu.


Welp, from the moment you take an existing species and decide you can make them anthros, nothing stops you from making some features up, just do whatever suits you.

But if you wanna keep it accurate, shibas can be white and I think it would suit your character


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Folhester said:


> Welp, from the moment you take an existing species and decide you can make them anthros, nothing stops you from making some features up, just do whatever suits you.
> 
> But if you wanna keep it accurate, shibas can be white and I think it would suit your character


I might as well. :3

So now, thanks to you, Aaron is a special Shiba Inu that has special genes, allowing him to change his fur color at will. And he loves to change it to either gold, or grey.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Folhester (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I might as well. :3
> 
> So now, thanks to you, Aaron is a special Shiba Inu that has special genes, allowing him to change his fur color at will. And he loves to change it to either gold, or grey.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!



Eh, quite a useful feature for an assassin


----------



## Tytysi (May 11, 2018)

I think he's sexy with the grey scale coloring, but not solid grey. Taking the markings from your pfp and the picture Norros made, and making them shades of grey/black/white, would look super good.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

No one voted for feral yet...


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Tytysi said:


> I think he's sexy with the grey scale coloring, but not solid grey. Taking the markings from your pfp and the picture Norros made, and making them shades of grey/black/white, would look super good.


Well, the more I look at the grey pic, the more I realize why I love it so much. It’s all about the contrast for me. Because she made the background purple, the grey really shines. And plus that with it’s contrast against the robe’s white color, the grey stands out even more! So I think that the grey only works for that one picture because of the background color.

Well, that’s my opinion anyway.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

I like all your forms. But your profile pick is probably my favorite, mostly because of the lining detail.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I like all your forms. But your profile pick is probably my favorite, mostly because of the lining detail.


Thx for letting me know. Also, is there a way to see who were the people who voted? I can only see the results.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Thx for letting me know. Also, is there a way to see who were the people who voted? I can only see the results.


The voting in threads is made to be anonymous so people don't go bothering others over what they chose or if they chose. I'm afraid you won't be able to ever tell who participated.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The voting in threads is made to be anonymous so people don't go bothering others over what they chose or if they chose. I'm afraid you won't be able to ever tell who participated.


Oh, that makes sense. At least somebody voted for feral!


----------



## AppleButt (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh, that makes sense. At least somebody voted for feral!



Well if you’re dying to know who voted feral,  it was me, haha. 

He’s pretty cute as a feral.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Well if you’re dying to know who voted feral,  it was me, haha.
> 
> He’s pretty cute as a feral.


They’re very cute too. But nothing’s as cute as Kranch’s art (for now).


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 12, 2018)

I like the middle one with the red banner thing. Makes me want to do a darkviolent disney robin hood character but with more throat slitting


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I like the middle one with the red banner thing. Makes me want to do a darkviolent disney robin hood character but with more throat slitting


Haha. I named that one”Assassin Propaganda”, because that’s the first thing that came into my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 12, 2018)

I rather like your profile picture.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Thanks! I love it too. It’s simplicity is the hooker.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Haha. I named that one”Assassin Propaganda”, because that’s the first thing that came into my mind.



not a real fantasy, my true robin hood fanfic is robin seduces marian /and/ little john, giggity


----------



## Norros_ (May 12, 2018)

Oops, I missed the fact that Aaron is a grey shiba
Here is another version, I corrected it a little


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Oops, I missed the fact that Aaron is a grey shiba
> Here is another version, I corrected it a little
> View attachment 32199


Uh... Norros. Aaron was actually born as a Golden Shiba Inu. But he realized he could turn his fur grey some time after.

Just clarifying that he’s supposed to be golden, but he can be grey. Thanks for the art, I really like it a lot!


----------



## Norros_ (May 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Uh... Norros. Aaron was actually born as a Golden Shiba Inu. But I also really like him as a grey doge.
> 
> Just clarifying that he’s supposed to be golden, but he can be grey. Thanks for the art, I really like it a lot!


Let’s do both variants 
Why not

 
You can choose whatever you want


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

I love them both! Thanks, Norros. :3


----------



## SlyRiolu (May 15, 2018)

I like how you are right now. That's the face i'm use to and you don't have to change it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Thanks, I’m not changing anytime soon. The need to change has been satisfied thanks to Discord.


----------

